# Most Durable ATV CVT? Study Says Its Yamaha



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

CYPRESS, Calif., Aug. 15, 2011*  Yamaha Motor Corp.,U.S.A., has long touted its ATV and Side-by-Side (SxS) vehicles asbeing the toughest of their kind, and now a third party studyconducted by ADP Lightspeed has proved that claim. Morespecifically, the ADP Lightspeed study shows that Yamaha has themost durable belt driven drivetrain in the industry.

A lot of companies say they make the toughest ATVs, but nowYamaha can clearly prove that claim in our CVT transmissionsystem, said Steve Nessl, Yamahas ATV and SxS group marketingmanager. The ADP study proves once and for all that our vehicleshave the best CVT drivetrain reliability in the industry.

Yamahas claim is based specifically on an ADP Lightspeedcompetitive comparison study of Continuously Variable Transmission(CVT) belt components reported in warranty and non-warranty repairorder records for 2007 to 2010 model year CVT belt-driven 4×4 ATVswith engines 400cc and above.

Yamahas reliable Ultramatic automatic transmission systemfeatures an exclusive centrifugal clutch that allows the drive beltto remain under constant tension providing a key point ofdurability  something that sets it apart from competing models.Also exclusive to Yamahas Ultramatic system is the one way spragclutch that not only aides in durability but provides the mostnatural feeling four wheel engine braking for maximum traction andrider confidence. This exclusive system is used in Yamahastoughest, most off-road capable ATVs and SxS vehicles including theGrizzly 700 ATV, Grizzly 550 ATV, Grizzly 450 ATV and Rhino 700 SxSvehicle.

A video on Yamahas website demonstrates how the Ultramaticsystem works as compared to the competition:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/advantages/534/1/0/advantages.aspx

ADP is a leading provider of integrated computing solutions toauto, truck, motorcycle, marine and recreational vehicle dealersthroughout the world.

Content provided by









More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive owned can am and yamaha and the yamaha is the better of the two hands down. 3k miles no issues with stocker. Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

